# Tug Helmuth in Dar es Salaam



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

Can any one help with a query from East Africa about the DOAL tug Helmuth captured at Zanzibar in 1914 and what became of it.


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

This site will give you some information of events in africa during 1914

http://www.naval-history.net/WW1Book-NavyEverywhere00.htm


----------



## manowari (Feb 2, 2009)

*Tug Helmuth*

Thank you for that. a few interesting details...


----------

